# Mullet gigging legal? What about snagging with treble hook?



## Kodiak_Man (Jun 24, 2008)

I haven't had much luck latley flounder gigging but there are so many 20+ inch mullet out in the sound that are so easy to harvest via gig. Also, I have found snagging to be very productive and fun but I stopped to think for a second... is it ok? My wife loves mullet and these two methods are quite productive so when all else fails (Game fishing-wise), she's at least happy when I bring home some fat mullet. Any reservations or legal advice?

Thanks ya'll

:usaflag


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

dont know about in FL but we used to fill 48qt coolers slam full by snagging em.....alot of fun to on light tackle......as for gigging i think its legal....i mean you can spearfish for them right??


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

<H3><A name=spearing></A>Spearing</H3>

Spearing is defined as "the catching or taking of a fish by bowhunting, gigging, spearfishing, or any device used to capture a fish by piercing its body. Spearing does not include the catching or taking of a fish by a hook with hook and line gear or by snagging (snatch hooking)". The use of powerheads, bangsticks, and rebreathers remains prohibited. The following is a list of species which are *prohibited* for harvest by spearing. Any other species not listed which are managed by the Commission, and those not managed by the Commission are allowed to be harvested by spearing: 

Billfish (all species), Bonefish, Nassau Grouper, Pompano, Spotted Eagle Ray, Tarpon, Spotted Seatrout, African Pompano, Sturgeon, Goliath Grouper, Red Drum, Permit , Manta Ray, Snook, Weakfish, Tripletail, Sharks, Blue Crab, Stone Crab, Lobster. Also: Families of ornamental reef fish (surgeonfish, trumpetfish, angelfish, butterflyfish, porcupinefish, cornetfish, squirrelfish, trunkfish, damselfish, parrotfish, pipefish, seahorse, puffers, triggerfish except gray and ocean) 

*You May NOT Spearfish (excluding bowhunting and gigging):* 

-- Effective July 1, 2001, Spearfishing of marine and freshwater species in freshwater is prohibited. Possesion of a spear gun in or on freshwater is also prohibited. 

-- Within 100 yards of a public swimming beach, any commercial or public fishing pier, or any part of a bridge from which public fishing is allowed. 

-- Within 100 feet of any part of a jetty that is above the surface of the sea--except for the last 500 yards of a jetty that extends more than 1,500 yards from the shoreline. 

-- In Collier County and in Monroe County from Long Key north to the Dade County line. 

-- For any fish for which spearing is expressly prohibited by law. 

-- In any body of water under the jurisdiction of the Department of Environmental Protection, Division of Recreation and Parks. (Possession of spearfishing equipment is prohibited in these areas, unless it is unloaded and properly stored.) Fishermen who catch and/or sell fish harvested by spearing are subject to the same rules and limitations that other fishermen in the state are required to follow.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I've gigged Mullet like you are talking about while out floundering and have also used treble hooks to snatch them out on Ft. Pickens pier at night just straight down off the pier. The "man" came out a few times and has checked us and never said a thing about it. I agree, that way you don't come home with an empty cooler. I'll always stickem when m y wife and I are out for sure in our boat. She has fun doing it and I don't mind. Its all about the fun! Go get'em man!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

The river guys also snatch them after they have all pitched in a bag of dog food for the fishing spot. See'm do it all the time and they say it works real good!


----------

